# maintenance and one parent family



## flossee (18 Jan 2010)

My ex and I have a daughter together and until now he has not been paying anything towards her but we have finally sat down and gone through what he could afford and he will be paying me 50 euro a week and we are both happy with this. what i would like to know is, aside from the 50 euro maintenance would i be entitled to one parent family allowance? i have no other income other than child benefit. also, as this is a private agreement, how do i show Social Welfare that he is paying me this if it is by cash? is my saying that he does enough, or will it have to be paid into my bank account? thanks in advance for any advice offered


----------



## flossee (18 Jan 2010)

also, my baby is 7 months old but i havent previously claimed for one parent family because i have been trying to get him to pay maintenance - this being a requirement for application, am i too late to apply??


----------



## gipimann (18 Jan 2010)

Yes, you can apply for One Parent Family Payment, and you should do so as soon as possible, as late claims aren't always backdated.

You will have to show some evidence of the amount being paid, SW will tell you what they need / what's acceptable to them.

If you have no other income while you're waiting for One Parent Family, you can contact the Community Welfare Officer at your local health centre and apply for Supplementary Welfare Allowance, which can be paid until the OPFP comes through.


----------



## faithfull (28 Jan 2010)

just to add your maintenance payment will be taking as an income when deciding on how much oneparent you will get, try get a fas course you can claim your oneparent get paid forr childcare and get your fas payment of 196 per week


----------



## gipimann (29 Jan 2010)

faithfull said:


> just to add your maintenance payment will be taking as an income when deciding on how much oneparent you will get,


 
If you pay rent or mortgage, the first 95.23 of maintenance received can be offset against that, and will not be counted as means for One Parent Family Payment.


----------



## sarah walsh (25 Mar 2010)

im doin a fas course at the moment and claiming lone parent they have just stopped my rent allowance since ive started the course is this because im getting paid from fas aswell? would be grateful for any suggestions.


----------



## gipimann (25 Mar 2010)

Rent Supplement is means-tested, so it's possible that you no longer qualify because you have income from FAS and OFP.   You should have received a letter to tell you about the change in entitlement from the CWO - contact them if you didn't.


----------

